
Removing More Coordinated Inauthentic Behavior from Russia - throwaway5752
https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2019/05/more-cib-from-russia/
======
throwaway5752
_" We also removed 21 Facebook accounts, Pages and Instagram accounts that
were involved in coordinated inauthentic behavior as part of a small network
emanating from Russia that focused on Austria, the Baltics, Germany, Spain,
Ukraine and the United Kingdom. The individuals behind this campaign — which
was also active on other internet platforms — engaged in a number of deceptive
tactics, including the use of fake accounts to join Groups, impersonate other
users and to amplify allegations about a public figure working on behalf of
intelligence services. They also posted content about local politics including
topics like immigration, religious issues and NATO."_

"which was also active on other internet platforms" \- that is unsettling.

